# [SOLVED] MSVCP100 Error



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

I keep getting this every time I try to initialize an installation:

C:\Windows\system32\MSVCP100.d;;is either not designed to 
run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the
program again using the original installation media or contact
your system administrator or the software vendor for support.

I have tried reinstalling the program, registry cleaners, malicious scanning, and some other stuff but that's all I can remember right now. I don't have the OS CD because the computer did not come with one. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## aaronmarsh632 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

Hi,

what is it your trying to install?

The file you describe is part of the Visual c++ 2010 Runtime library. try reinstalling it from here Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)

You could also try finding a fix from microsofts fixit Microsoft Fix it Solution Center: troubleshooting software issues just follow the steps on the site to see if you can find a 'quick fix' from there.


----------



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

I'm trying to install Origin for the battlefield 3 beta but that comes up. Also, I tried dling that already and it said the path couldn't be found or something like that.


----------



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

I recently tried a system restore but that did not work either.


----------



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

Any ideasd?


----------



## aaronmarsh632 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

you could try downloading the dll file and copying it into your windows/system32 folder manually. dll can be found here msvcr100.dll free download - DLL-files.com


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

Hi, do not download ANY dll's from the internet the one just mentioned is the wrong version anyway . Go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator at the prompt type:-

sfc\scannow (press enter)


----------



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

I finished the scan and it say that it found corrupted files and repaired them, but I am still getting the error. I tried to look at the CBS.log but the system denied me access. I am the system administrator.l


----------



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

Can anyone help?


----------



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

Still need help plz


----------



## aaronmarsh632 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

When you said u already tried reinstalling the Visual c++ 2010 redist package and u got the path could not be found error could you try and give any more info about this?


----------



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

I'm getting a different error message now:

"The feature you are trying to use is on a CD-ROM or other removable disk that is not available. 

Insert the Microsoft Visual C++2010 x86 Redistributable-10.0.30319 disk and click ok."


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

Hi, go here and download the windows installer cleanup util, run it find your:-

Microsoft Visual C++2010 x86 Redistributable-10.0.30319 highlight it and select remove.

Next download a fresh install of the package. 

BTW, Ms no longer support this tool, problems with Office uninstalls caused it's demise, however for your problem it is OK.

|MG| Windows Installer CleanUp Utility 7.2 Download


----------



## puunji (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

Fixed, ty.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: MSVCP100 Error*

Hello puunji, glad your problem has been solved!

Please mark this thread "Solved" by going to the top of the thread, select "Thread Tools", and select "Mark this thread as Solved". If you are unable to locate this, simply tell us and we can do it for you.

Have a great day!


----------



## jerry486 (Jan 5, 2012)

NOW FIXED
used newest install 10.0.2 instead of 10.0, please ignore below



can we re-activate this please?

problem: MSVCP100.dll not found when trying to run installed waterfox

tried the following:
install .net 4
used windows installer cleanup util to remove the c++ redistr...
installed from c++ scratch
copied the file manually to system32
updates completed

still nothing. 

Win 7 x64 ultimate fresh install, hp g56-130sa


----------

